# Cannondale green



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

After several years on my Orbea Arin, I broke down and bought a 2013 Cannondale CAAD 10 in team colors. Beside Rudy Project, who sells a helmet that's pretty close to the green that's on the frame? Seems like others have fluorescent yellow instead of fluorescent green.
And as far as jerseys are concerned, am I stuck
With Cannondale clothing? Castelli's acid green is pretty close but they're the only company I've seen with a fluorescent green hue.
What do other "Team" bike owners wear besides Liquigas stuff? 
Its kind of cheesy I know but Cipollini is one of my heros.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont know but I love the spirit


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

What are you going to do about your handle? Just curious. 

Did you check out the Rapha stuff?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

it will be easier to match the blue and just purchase a pair of Sidi Ergo 3 in the liquigas colors. this will allow you to buy blue and white jerseys and bibs from many other manufacturers of clothing.

i know that Catlike makes a helmet for moviestar team that is blue with some green accents. the green is almost a match.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Cannondale experts: Cannondale Experts | Parts, tools, + accessories for Cannondale - CannondaleExperts.com
has some jerseys that are not Liquid Gas, that have the matching green in them. They do have Liq Gas stuff as well, plus C'dale helmets.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

What about the Cannondale Cypher helmet in green? You can pre-order it now, should ship in a month or so I believe. Supposedly very light and comfy too.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Or try to look for a Met helmet which is the team color and you can get from Europe dealers.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks...I do need to change my screen name as soon as I figure out how.
The one thing that's on my must have list is a Windmax Liquigas replica. In a large
If thats not possible the the Flo green Windmax will do. I'm not familiar how Sidi shoes but I love my Giros and they do make the Factor in a Flo yellow/green...hummm.
Anyway. Thank you for all the suggestions. and if anyone comes across that helmet please let me know


----------



## Ryno136 (Jan 19, 2013)

also the Cannondale Teramo helmet has nice match as well

Cannondale Teramo CFR Helmet with Visor S/M Black/Green | BicycleBuys.com


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Helium Black Green

O2 Green White

Capo Volta green kit

Sierra Nevada jerseys

Cannondale jerseys (except liquigas - we ain't pros)

White shoes


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Have to be pro to afford Capo jerseys. Laser helmet looks good. Good reviews...good but not great. I have decided on a Rudy Project Windmax. Either the flo yellow or save money for Cannondale team helmet from Italy. Definitely white shoes. I totally agree with Cannondale jerseys. Plenty of them with the Berzerker green and affordable too. Have to have Rudy glasses too.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

arinowner said:


> Have to be pro to afford Capo jerseys. Laser helmet looks good. Good reviews...good but not great. I have decided on a Rudy Project Windmax. Either the flo yellow or save money for Cannondale team helmet from Italy. Definitely white shoes. I totally agree with Cannondale jerseys. Plenty of them with the Berzerker green and affordable too. Have to have Rudy glasses too.



I know that you want to fly the Cannondale colors but don't go haywire looking for clothing with specific appearance if it's of lesser quality. Clothing is one thing that you should never compromise on fit. We wear form fitting clothing and if it ill fits you, you simply won't wear because it will be uncomfortable. Be sure to look for sales and discount coupons from the on-line retailers. You can get stuff heavily discounted at the turn of the seasons, when shops try to off load their current inventory. 

I will vouch for Cannondale's Terramo helmet. It's very light and very well ventilated. It's superior in every way to my old Giro Ionos helmet. It's a close second to my Giro Aeon but not by much.


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

As I stated in my original post, Super Mario is my hero. Doper or not. Everyone has to admit the man was the flashiest. (?) rider in cycling. I like to look good while out riding. With that being said, I will not sacrifice comfort for style. I normally wear Castelli stuff which I think is some of the best on the market. However they don't have much in the way of the green that goes with my bike. I can't see spending 200 plus in a jersey. On bibs, yes. I think the Cannondale apparel is the way to go. Their helmets just don't suit my taste.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

buy from the Cannondale Pro site

http://www.cannondaleprocycling.com/


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

The Laser helmets I posted above weren't the right ones.

The helmets I tried in a shop were the best I have ever set on my head and super safe plus Cannondale green. Very metro euro.

KASK VERTIGO

MOJITO

eBay also has good deals on close out jerseys.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is team edition purchased from Wiggle.

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachments/cannondale/252981d1331616169-helmets-1dscn4132.jpg


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

That's one good looking helmet!
Brown delivered my Windmax today..I have to say its the best fitting and looking helmet I've ever owned.


----------



## malibu701 (Feb 23, 2013)

that's some helmet pron. where do you get it?


----------

